# difficult wall opening repair question



## tbubah (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi, we have openings behind our floor-level kitchen cabinet, and mice keep getting in through them.  The cabinet's almost 2 feet deep so it's not an easy area to reach.  I'm hoping if I just close the openings in the wood around the pipes, the open cabinet backing won't matter.  That would leave me with one large round opening around the pipe there, and small gaps around the other two.  I'm guessing I could use wood filler or something in the smaller ones, but not sure how to get something strong to go right up around the pipe in the larger one.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 4, 2017)

So, you had a plumbing repair accomplished and not completed.

Pack fiberglass insulation into the space and patch and tape and seal the drywall, so that a fire block is recreated.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2017)

From under the house, steel wool around the copper pipes and screw a block over the hole where the drain used to be.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 4, 2017)

If you use steelwool, wrap the copper with masking od duct tape first because steelwool in contact with copper will cause dissimilar metal corrosion.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> If you use steelwool, wrap the copper with masking od duct tape first because steelwool in contact with copper will cause dissimilar metal corrosion.



Good thought, thanks:thbup:


----------



## joecaption (Jan 5, 2017)

Or use Bronze wool instead, no tape needed.


----------

